# TPF Secret Santa 2018 - needs a Head Elf



## SquarePeg (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone interested in organizing the TPF secret Santa swap this year?  It’s not a lot of work, just some PM’s and tracking who wants to participate.


----------



## Destin (Oct 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Anyone interested in organizing the TPF secret Santa swap this year?  It’s not a lot of work, just some PM’s and tracking who wants to participate.



If I didn't just start the new lens across America I'd have taken this on. 

Following to see who takes it on as I'd like to participate again.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ho Ho Ho - Bah Humbug.................


----------



## acparsons (Oct 13, 2018)

What do I have to do?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2018)

Now...this elf business is potentially VERY emotionally draining....please listen to a few minutes of David Sedaris reading his tales of being an elf at Macy's...I mean, before signing up for the head elf job


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2018)

Make sure there's no '_Santa Clause_'.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2018)

acparsons said:


> What do I have to do?



You post looking for those who want to participate and they PM you their contact info (address and/or personal email) then once that is final you match up the list randomly so that everyone has a giftee and a gifter.  You then notify everyone who they will be gifting to.   Post a couple of reminders in the thread and tag the participants.  That is it.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > What do I have to do?
> ...



I'll do it. I have a random name generator.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 18, 2018)

Awesome!  Thanks for organizing it.  Count me in as a participant.  I’ll pm you my info.  Any questions just let me know.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2018)

acparsons said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > acparsons said:
> ...


Excellent!   I just saw your thread in OT and stickied it for you.   Have fun!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2018)

480sparky said:


> Make sure there's no '_Santa Clause_'.



But should there be a Sanity Clause?


----------



## Tony744 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sanity? What is this sanity thing you speak of?


----------



## acparsons (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello All,

    We have a great start with participants. However, we need more participants. As culture can be an important part of photography, I would like to get participants from as many parts of the globe as possible. If English is not your native language, and you need help communicating, please send me a message. Google Translate(جوجل المترجم,  谷歌翻译, گوگل ترجمه, Переводчик Google,גוגל איבערטייטשער, गुगल अनुवाद्, 구글 번역, グーグル翻訳)  is also a great place to receive help with translation. Remember that the financial burden of the gift exchange can be extremely minimized and the expediency of the exchange can significantly reduced with the click of a button.


----------



## Aijay (Oct 25, 2018)

I will like to be a participant. When is the event taking place


----------



## acparsons (Oct 25, 2018)

Message e by November 15 with your name, email, and address.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2018)

Aijay said:


> I will like to be a participant. When is the event taking place



It's not an in person event.  It's a mail/email exchange.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 2, 2018)

2 more weeks to go! Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Aijay said:
> 
> 
> > I will like to be a participant. When is the event taking place
> ...



If it is fine to send the other member a photo by email? then I will jump in too, as I am off to bed I will give details tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> If it is fine to send the other member a photo by email? then I will jump in too, as I am off to bed I will give details tomorrow.


Yes, I have gotten both printed and electronic images.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 2, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Aijay said:
> ...



Fuji Dave, it is. The are pros and cons of both mail and email, it balances out.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 3, 2018)

Have just sent you my details now, if the member who you team me up with likes, they can send a photo by email as cost and delivery going abroad can be a PITA.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 5, 2018)

Just one more participant and we're good. Two and we'll be great.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello All,

   Last call for participant. I'm going to start processing the participants that I have received on Sunday.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 14, 2018)

Would it be possible to pair up those of us who prefer to send prints, and pair up participants who'd rather exchange photos by email?

edit - And has everybody seen this? It doesn't look like there were many posts in this thread and I had to go back about 5 pages in Recent posts to find it (not remembering what section this was in).


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 14, 2018)

We've typically left it up to the participants on what they want to do.  I've sent both prints and digital files.

Besides, it might be a bit late in the game to ask the Chief Elf to take up the task.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello,

  Anyone can send a preference, either print or digital by November 15, 12am, North Pole time. Apparently, North Pole is in Alaska =>Northole:Time


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 15, 2018)

acparsons said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone can send a preference, either print or digital by November 15, 12am, North Pole time. Apparently, North Pole is in Alaska =>Northole:Time



Because of the time zone from the UK to USA I will send mine via an email, then I know the person will get it and they can do the same too.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you all for participating in Secret Santa. I'm working on the list and checking it twice before messaging. The Head Elf is busy this season, and hopes to get it all out by Tuesday.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 25, 2018)

I have just sent my secret santa photos by email to the member here.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you very much to my secret santa member, totally love them.


----------



## acparsons (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you to all the participants. If you need any help due it returned emails or general issues, please contact me. It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 7, 2018)

For the member who was given my details ONLY, can you please send me a PM on here to say if you got my photos I emailed.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 7, 2018)

@acparsons The person I sent my images too did not send me the photos I got, so I`m stumped if I know who`s had my two.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> @acparsons The person I sent my images too did not send me the photos I got, so I`m stumped if I know who`s had my two.



You don't get photos from the person you sent your photo to.  Your Secret Santa would be someone else.  Otherwise there wouldn't be any 'secret' Santa.

IE: Dave sends a photo to Sally. Sally sends a photo to Earl.  Earl sends a photo to Steve.  Steve sends a photo to Cindy.  Cindy sends a photo to Marlene...... And eventually, somewhere down the line, someone will send their image to Dave.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 7, 2018)

480sparky said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > @acparsons The person I sent my images too did not send me the photos I got, so I`m stumped if I know who`s had my two.
> ...



Great and thank you for saying how it works out.  I do love the two I got.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi folks, I accidently deleted my photos that Santa emailed me.  It would be great if someone could send me a new one as will print it up and frame it.


----------



## acparsons (Dec 29, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Hi folks, I accidently deleted my photos that Santa emailed me.  It would be great if someone could send me a new one as will print it up and frame it.



I sent them again.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 29, 2018)

acparsons said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, I accidently deleted my photos that Santa emailed me.  It would be great if someone could send me a new one as will print it up and frame it.
> ...



Thank you, and Thank you too my Secret Santa.


----------

